# Five million people unemployed in Spain



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Five million people unemployed in Spain




> *THE number of people out of work in Spain has risen to more than 5 million people for the first time.*
> The government said there was no quick fix, with the economy expected to slump even further this year.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> Five million people unemployed in Spain


Sticky????????????????????????


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Sticky????????????????????????


it's already there - I've added it to the 'economic situation' bit in the FAQs thread


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

Looking for a positive side.... at least there's less traffic congestion in rush hour that a few years ago....


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Looking for a positive side.... at least there's less traffic congestion in rush hour that a few years ago....


Why are you speaking in a foreign language - 'traffic congestion'? 'rush-hour'? We don't have those around here in this part of Andalucía although Manolo and his mula sometimes cause a bit of delay, it is normally no more than half a minute!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> Why are you speaking in a foreign language - 'traffic congestion'? 'rush-hour'? We don't have those around here in this part of Andalucía although Manolo and his mula sometimes cause a bit of delay, it is normally no more than half a minute!


Hey ! We're not all over here on a permanent holiday, kicking back with a San Miguel and a paella you know!

Some of us (admittedly fewer than before as demonstrated by the above article) actually work for a living


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Overandout said:


> Hey ! We're not all over here on a permanent holiday, kicking back with a San Miguel and a paella you know!
> 
> Some of us (admittedly fewer than before as demonstrated by the above article) actually work for a living


Some of us have all ready done our time (51 years in my case) and are now taking a wee rest (until SWMBO says there something else I've got to do, such as saw some more logs, etc.). 

BTW can't stand beer especially gnat's urine and paella is not my favourite. Now give me aguardiente and ajiaco santafereño, fríjoles antioqueños, or sancocho Antioquia then that would be a different matter. As far as dishes from Spain are concerned, I very much like sopa de picadillo, jamón iberico and many others.


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

They should just rename "Spain" to "Titanic".


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Sirtravelot said:


> They should just rename "Spain" to "Titanic".


OUCH!
Some of us are still living here, don't forget


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> OUCH!
> Some of us are still living here, don't forget


not many survived did they?


I'm sure I read that they were building a new ship under the Titanic name :confused2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Sirtravelot said:


> They should just rename "Spain" to "Titanic".


Why?, Because it is overloaded with Brits who try to avoid paying into the system from which they draw out?

La Costa Crimén still exists even if it is still largely populated by those "non-residents" who lurk there while drawing benefits in the UK, etc.!


----------



## Sirtravelot (Jul 20, 2011)

xabiachica said:


> not many survived did they?
> 
> 
> I'm sure I read that they were building a new ship under the Titanic name :confused2:





baldilocks said:


> Why?, Because it is overloaded with Brits who try to avoid paying into the system from which they draw out?
> 
> La Costa Crimén still exists even if it is still largely populated by those "non-residents" who lurk there while drawing benefits in the UK, etc.!





Pesky Wesky said:


> OUCH!
> Some of us are still living here, don't forget


Sorry guys, didn't mean to sound offensive! It was meant only to poke fun! If anything, I'm crazier for wanting to move there still. I don't think anyone wanted to get on the Titanic while it was sinking!


----------

